# Anti-analising und 1920x1080



## starsoul1 (30. Dezember 2011)

hi leute ich hab da schon länger eine frage die mich beschäftigt,undzwar muss man bei 1920x1080 [full hd] eig.anti analsing benutzen?
mein monitor ist ein samsung z2233 rz , der mit 16:10 nur 1680x1020 unterstüzt.so jetzt zu meinem problem,in zb. bf3 sehe ich überall nur treppeneffekte wenn anti analising aus ist. doch diese entstehen meines wissen wenn das bild skaliert wird. nimmt man jetzt die ausgangsauflösung von 1920x1080 müsste ja nichts skaliert werden,und treppeneffekte entstehen nicht.

also braucht man bei full hd nun "aa" und hat full hd ein positiven einfluss auf treppeneffekte oder nicht ?


mfg starsoul1


----------



## Vordack (30. Dezember 2011)

Probiers doch mal aus?

Ich hab jedenfalls selbst in der native Auflösung 1920x1200 "Treppeneffekte" bei manchen Spielen wenn ich AA deaktiviere.


----------



## th_h_hexley (30. Dezember 2011)

Du vermischt zwei Dinge, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Skaliereffekte, die du ansprichst entstehen nur, wenn ein Spiel oder Programm nicht in der Lage ist, den Monitor in seiner nativen Auflösung anzusprechen. Das sollte nur in Ausnahmen bei neueren Spielen der Fall sein. Gegen diese Effekte hilft auch Antialiasing nichts, da diese bei der Bildausgabe im Monitor entstehen.

Antialiasing hilft gegen Treppeneffekte, die bei der Berechnung von Kanten auf der Grafikkarte entstehen.


----------



## hifumi (30. Dezember 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Probiers doch mal aus?
> 
> Ich hab jedenfalls selbst in der native Auflösung 1920x1200 "Treppeneffekte" bei manchen Spielen wenn ich AA deaktiviere.


 
Welche Seitenmaße hat denn der Monitor?

Denn ich habe zum Beispiel einen 16:9 Monitor und benutze meist 1920x1080. Hin und wieder haben die Auflösungen dann zwar den gleichen x Wert, aber einen anderen y Wert, oder andersrum.
Theoretisch müssten die Pixel dadurch doch eher rechteckig als quadratisch werden, da plötzlich mehr Pixel z.B. in eine horizontale Zeile gequetscht werden, bei gleicher Zeilenzahl. Ob sowas nicht auch Treppcheneffekte begünstigt? Oder einfach ein "unreines" Bild?
Ich glaube das ist es auch, was starsoul mit Skalierung meint.

Zur Ausgangsfrage, ob man das benutzen _muss_ denke ich, dass man das nicht so direkt sagen kann. Bei 1920x1080 und ohne AA sind die Treppen natürlich vorhanden, aber so fein aufgelöst, dass sie je nach Abstand zum Monitor, Sehkraft des Users oder auch einfach persönlichem Geschmack mehr oder eben weniger stören. Besonders während das Bild in Bewegung ist, nehm ich bei so einer Auflösung kaum noch Treppchen wahr.


----------



## Vordack (30. Dezember 2011)

Seitenmaße? Ich dglaube 16:10 wenn daß das ist was Du meinst  Ist 26" glaube ich.

Und ja, die "Treppeneffekte" sind natürlich wesentlich feiner als bei 800x600, dennoch sieht mit AA noch nen ticken besser aus. Richtig aufgefallen ist es mit letztens bei dem Grafikstyl von The Old Republic. Dort half ein Eingriff in der INI Datei um AA zu aktivieren und dort merkt man es wirklich deutlich 

Grundsätzlich würde ich bei jedem Spiel AA aktivieren wenn die FPS es zulassen


----------



## th_h_hexley (30. Dezember 2011)

hifumi schrieb:


> Welche Seitenmaße hat denn der Monitor?
> 
> Denn ich habe zum Beispiel einen 16:9 Monitor und benutze meist 1920x1080. Hin und wieder haben die Auflösungen dann zwar den gleichen x Wert, aber einen anderen y Wert, oder andersrum.
> Theoretisch müssten die Pixel dadurch doch eher rechteckig als quadratisch werden, da plötzlich mehr Pixel z.B. in eine horizontale Zeile gequetscht werden, bei gleicher Zeilenzahl. Ob sowas nicht auch Treppcheneffekte begünstigt? Oder einfach ein "unreines" Bild?
> Ich glaube das ist es auch, was starsoul mit Skalierung meint.



Wenn der Monitor das Bild skaliert hast du aber einen ganz andere Effekte, als wenn du Antialiasing deaktivierst. Es sieht meistens extrem schlecht aus. Du kannst es ja mal testen. Stelle einfach bei einem Spiel eine Auflösung ein, die geringer ist als die des Monitors. Wenn das Seitenverhältnis nicht stimmt kann das Bild zusätzlich noch verzerrt werden oder es gibt schwarze Balken am Rand.


----------



## Vordack (30. Dezember 2011)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Wenn der Monitor das Bild skaliert hast du aber einen ganz andere Effekte, als wenn du Antialiasing deaktivierst. Es sieht meistens extrem schlecht aus. Du kannst es ja mal testen. Stelle einfach bei einem Spiel eine Auflösung ein, die geringer ist als die des Monitors. Wenn das Seitenverhältnis nicht stimmt kann das Bild zusätzlich noch verzerrt werden oder es gibt schwarze Balken am Rand.


 
Bei meinen letzten beiden Monitoren (ein 24" LG und ein 26" Samsung) habe ich genau das probiert (andere Auflösungen). Und es sah gar nicht schlimm aus (einzig an die Balken am Rand mußte man sich gewöhnen). Also FÜR MICH ist dieses Phänomen nichts anderes als hörensagen (zum Glück^^).


----------



## th_h_hexley (30. Dezember 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Bei meinen letzten beiden Monitoren (ein 24" LG und ein 26" Samsung) habe ich genau das probiert (andere Auflösungen). Und es sah gar nicht schlimm aus (einzig an die Balken am Rand mußte man sich gewöhnen). Also FÜR MICH ist dieses Phänomen nichts anderes als hörensagen (zum Glück^^).



Wenn du nur eine Auflösung wählst, die zu Balken am Rand führt, muss der Monitor das Bild ja noch nicht skalieren. Schlimm wird es ja erst wenn, der Monitor z.B. ein Signal von 1920*1080 auf 2560*1440 darstellen muss, weil dann alles verwaschen aussieht.


----------



## Vordack (30. Dezember 2011)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Wenn du nur eine Auflösung wählst, die zu Balken am Rand führt, muss der Monitor das Bild ja noch nicht skalieren. Schlimm wird es ja erst wenn, der Monitor z.B. ein Signal von 1920*1080 auf 2560*1440 darstellen muss, weil dann alles verwaschen aussieht.


 
Achso, hochskalieren also. Ich habe natürlich immer nur runterskaliert, nein, bei einem Spiel die Auflösung verrigert um zu sehen wie es dann aussieht. Jetzt hab ich das verstanden, wobei so etwas ja nur ganz selten und hier nicht zum tragen kommt oder nicht?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2011)

starsoul1 schrieb:


> hi leute ich hab da schon länger eine frage die mich beschäftigt,undzwar muss man bei 1920x1080 [full hd] eig.anti analsing benutzen?
> mein monitor ist ein samsung z2233 rz , der mit 16:10 nur 1680x1020 unterstüzt.so jetzt zu meinem problem,in zb. bf3 sehe ich überall nur treppeneffekte wenn anti analising aus ist.


 
es ist nicht so, dass BF3 "intern" immer FullHD ist. Wenn Du also 1680x1020 einstellst, wird NICHT zuerst das Bild in 1920x1080 berechnet und dann auf 1680x1020 runtergerechnet - ansonsten würde so ein Spiel ja auch mit geringerer Auflösung nicht schneller laufen als mit höherer. Sondern das Spiel wird von Grund auf in 1680x1020 berechnet.

Ohne AA hast Du aber IMMER Treppenbildung - je nach Spiel und je nach Situation mal mehr, mal weniger auffällig. Bei BF3 solltest Du AA einschalten, aber es muss nicht die höchste Stufe sein. Nur GANZ aus sieht halt sichtbar nach Treppen aus. Ansonsten sollten die Kanten sehr glatt aussehen, außer vlt wenn Du mal stehenbleibst und eine schwarze Kante auf hellblauem Hintergrund siehst oder so


----------

